# Leman russ variants, and straken



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

straken looks very nice, its very rare GW make a model redo look nice, never mind better than the original, I'm not sure on the release dates for straken, but the punisher and executioner should be the same as the demolisher if they do indeed come in the same pack


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

wow very nice but I dont see Straken only the excutionor leman russ


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice finds Stella! Lol the punisher still looks silly to me :grin: anyhow at least Straken got a pretty damn nice redo.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers Stella, good find, have some rep.


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks great indeed.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Leman Russes look like Shit, tbh, but then again, so it Games Workshops design for that army, so it won't do it justice.

The Executioner is better than the Punisher, though.

Strakan, though. Whoa boy is that a good one. I think I might use him for the basis of one of my own.


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

New demolisher/executioner/punisher plastic kit up for pre-order (GW).
Also new hellhound/banewolf/devildog kit.
Both come at 39€. Release date 1st august.

Nice price decrease of the demolisher btw. :biggrin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Those look incredible
Straken is definately a badass now :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm really loving the subtle redesign of the Leman Russ turret, it looks slightly more modern and a lot cooler. Straken also looks excellent!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Grimskul25 said:


> Nice finds Stella! Lol the punisher still looks silly to me :grin: anyhow at least Straken got a pretty damn nice redo.


I've seen a completed Punisher at GW Liverpool and it looked amazing, plus anything with a heavy 20 weapon isn't silly.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, what's with all the Punisher hate?  It looks cool!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i only hate it because it can rip apart one of my boyz units a turn.

other than that, that turret will look great on a trukk.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Leman Russes look like Shit, tbh, but then again, so it Games Workshops design for that army, so it won't do it justice.
> 
> The Executioner is better than the Punisher, though.


the leman russ design has always been crap, the new turret shape and size is a small improvement, but the basics still scream moron designers, the punisher though I think was designed by a 6yr old, the whole giant assault cannon idea is probably the worst idea ever conceived by a designer, and how it actually go through is beyond me, it looks pathetic.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice find Stella. Am I wrong, or is the hull-HB a subtle redesign also?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

TheKingElessar said:


> Nice find Stella. Am I wrong, or is the hull-HB a subtle redesign also?


not really "subtle", its just the basic heavy bolter from the guard heavy weapon teams, re modeled to fit in the front and sponsons, which looks quite silly...no not silly just plain crap, but unless you got lots of the old ones laying around, there ain't much that can be easily done about that.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I personally prefer the sleeker look...but I play Eldar.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally a Russ's turret that actually looks decent, the Executioner looks great, now its actually worth getting one and extending the hull backwards. Pity I have no money and my force isn't anti-infantry based.

Straken is possibly one of the best mini's GW has ever produced, its dam tempting to get him and use him as a Sergeant model.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Stella, may I direct you attention to item #3 on the list of common problems? 

Though you may have a point about the Punisher - that is kind of a ugly barrel. I rather like the Executioner, though. And Straken is the shiznit.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Stella, may I direct you attention to item #3 on the list of common problems?


I don't see anything related to the Leman russ weapon design or straken there


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the tanks are ok the punisher could have been better but its not to hard to make your own.


Straken is nice I was going to make my own but now I may as well just buy the gw one.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

The Punisher is a bit dissapointing, the first shots of it that were later confirmed to be a conversion looked better! The executioner is nice though...

Straken though, wow, that is a very good model.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The excecutioner's gun is kinda fugly.... I'll have to go with the DKoK FW one or scratch build one....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I don't see anything related to the Leman russ weapon design or straken there


I think this is what he ment by number 3:



> Supposed fans who find fault with virtually everything GW does, yet they persist in buying their products and complaining about them. For example, if GW releases something quickly then these pseudo fans say it was rushed and poor quality, if GW takes their time releasing a product then GW is accused of stalling. To these people, every new miniature is more horribly sculpted than the last, an abomination and offense to the eyes. Yet, they keep buying the stuff and complaining about it. It's not that GW doesn't occasionally need some constructive criticism, but these "fans" seem to hate everything GW does just for the sake of doing so. My favorite irrational complaint, "GW just wants to sell us more models!" Yes, of course they do.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I don't see anything related to the Leman russ weapon design or straken there


I think this is what he ment by number 3:



> Supposed fans who find fault with virtually everything GW does, yet they persist in buying their products and complaining about them. For example, if GW releases something quickly then these pseudo fans say it was rushed and poor quality, if GW takes their time releasing a product then GW is accused of stalling. To these people, every new miniature is more horribly sculpted than the last, an abomination and offense to the eyes. Yet, they keep buying the stuff and complaining about it. It's not that GW doesn't occasionally need some constructive criticism, but these "fans" seem to hate everything GW does just for the sake of doing so. My favorite irrational complaint, "GW just wants to sell us more models!" Yes, of course they do.


The turret could have been designed a bit better but the basic concept of the weapon would have something simular to this anyways, at least its not a repackaged ball pred turret.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

> Supposed fans who find fault with virtually everything GW does, yet they persist in buying their products and complaining about them. For example, if GW releases something quickly then these pseudo fans say it was rushed and poor quality, if GW takes their time releasing a product then GW is accused of stalling. To these people, every new miniature is more horribly sculpted than the last, an abomination and offense to the eyes. Yet, they keep buying the stuff and complaining about it. It's not that GW doesn't occasionally need some constructive criticism, but these "fans" seem to hate everything GW does just for the sake of doing so. My favorite irrational complaint, "GW just wants to sell us more models!" Yes, of course they do.


Bahahahaha! That certainly reminds me of some members on a bunch of sites! :laugh:


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm sure straken will sit nicely in my catachans  thats a really good model especially his mechano-arm


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

djinn24 said:


> I think this is what he ment by number 3:


well its a pointless statement, if I complain about the leman russ and still buy it, its because where else am I gonna buy a Leman russ?? nobody else makes them suprisingly, its a stupid pointless point to make with no point to it.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think they are ok. I like the turrets better.

Picky point: the plasma cannons don't match the executioner turret. The turret gun is kind of futuristic in style, kind of like a marine weapon, and the sponson guns are more industrial.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> well its a pointless statement, if I complain about the leman russ and still buy it, its because where else am I gonna buy a Leman russ?? nobody else makes them suprisingly, its a stupid pointless point to make with no point to it.


The point is, *if you don't like it, don't buy it*! Read this over:



> Supposed fans who find fault with virtually everything GW does, yet they persist in buying their products and complaining about them. For example, if GW releases something quickly then these pseudo fans say it was rushed and poor quality, if GW takes their time releasing a product then GW is accused of stalling. To these people, every new miniature is more horribly sculpted than the last, an abomination and offense to the eyes. Yet, they keep buying the stuff and complaining about it. It's not that GW doesn't occasionally need some constructive criticism, but these "fans" seem to hate everything GW does just for the sake of doing so. My favorite irrational complaint, "GW just wants to sell us more models!" Yes, of course they do.


Back on subject, Straken looks good, Punisher looks alright but I don't like the stats of the gun, and the Annihilator looks stupid because of the way they've painted it (the paint scheme looks horrible). But I'd buy it, because of what it is.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

the new tanks look quite scary, however the Punisher turret design is...ugly. Just ugly, and bad looking.
Straken is really nice, but i liked the old model too, and i dont play IG, so i dont mind


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

After reading through the Straken segment in the actual White Dwarf it says that there is another character coming out with the release of Straken.

"Here's a sneak peak of Straken - check out White Dwarf in a couple of month's time to see Harker."

Hope this is new news to anyone.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, +Rep, I failed to spot that...although, I'm not an expert on Grey Knights, but the ones in one of the Planetstrike photos look like new sculpts, based on the old ones - I could be wrong.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

that leman is sexyyyyyyy i love the turret resculpt, i think the punisher is more for scare factor, i dont personally think it will be that effective...

straken is beautiful though


----------

